# 1903 Monarch model 25



## ABC Services (Feb 24, 2012)

This is what I recently acquired. What to do with it now.


----------



## ABC Services (Feb 24, 2012)

*more pics*

also came with a shaw motor


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 24, 2012)

ABC Services said:


> This is what I recently acquired. What to do with it now.



What to do with it?
Why you can drop it in a box and mail it to me!
I'll even let you keep the motor!


----------



## kccomet (Feb 24, 2012)

what to do with it easy sell it to me. id sure be interested in the motors


----------



## bud poe (Feb 24, 2012)

Don't worry, I'll be happy to take that greasy old motor off your hands, I'll even pay for shipping!
Seriously, great score...Was the shaft drive left engaged when the motor was running or was there a way to dis-engage?  
Let me know if you decide to sell...
Best of luck with it if you keep it..I'd love to see a pic of it all back together...


----------



## bicycles123 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 24, 2012)

The rarest of the rare!!!


----------



## catfish (Feb 24, 2012)

You should sell it to me. That would be the best thing.   Catfish


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 24, 2012)

how much is the shaw?


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 24, 2012)

There was a Racycle cushion frame somewhere (here?) recently. Same bottom swing/bracket set-up.

Interesting bike, and cool front fork. Does it work with rubber blocks?


----------



## tony d. (Feb 24, 2012)

*01  monarch mod 25*

the shaw engine  was made around 1909 to 1911  the magnito that was standerd was a mod. 1903 herz  the carb was made by breeze  please send pic of other side of engine to get the model of engine


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 25, 2012)

Really great find!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 25, 2012)

Must...Contain...Jealousy.... You know as someone who's perpetually looking for this stuff, I'm always frustrated that when these major scores appear on here, there is usually very little disclosure on how the new owner came to acquire it.  For me the finding aspect is the most exciting and interesting part.  Would it be rude to ask how you found this one? -Chris


----------



## ABC Services (Feb 25, 2012)

*1903 Monarch and Shaw motor*

Hello all and thank you for your responses. I am not ready to sell this yet. I would love to restore it but a little intimated by the shaft drive. I believe the front fork works on a spring if you look close you will see the ends of the springs . I think the little tubes on the back of the fork have springs on them as well. There was no great hunt for this found it on the internet at an auction and I was a phone bidder.

If anyone has any parts for the Shaw Please let me know. also any info anyone might have on this bike would be great. Thanks again.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 25, 2012)

That's cool... a shaft drive with a 
Engine is like riding a blender.
When you change your mind let me know.


----------



## tony d. (Feb 25, 2012)

*the shaw*

it looks like an late 09 early 10  with one cam drive valv ans one popit valve  and a totel loss oil system    maybe 6 hp


----------



## walter branche (Feb 26, 2012)

*interested if and when for sale*

If you decide a price ,please let me know , we might be able to do a smooth cash transaction ,. Walter Branche 407 656 9840 ,.. wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 29, 2012)

*id like to have the shaw motor as well but iwouldnt be able to match the price some*

of these other guys woul put up 
great score
bikes cool to 
just not as cool imo


----------



## Wcben (Mar 1, 2012)

That was/is my Racycle, as seen here: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?23933-Some-details-on-a-different-Racycle it does look like a very similar pivot, although it looks like it's spring loaded whereas mine isn't.


----------

